# Finally joining the HDS LSS-2 family



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I finally could not fight temptation. I had been keeping an eye on the Gen 2's with the Gen 3 hitting the market . I wanted an Hds 8 but couldn't find any stock . Well the stars lined up Wed. Cabelas had the Hds 8 lss -2 hd bundle on sale for 1199.00 so me and my fishing partner pulled the trigger. Three hours later the price jumped up to 1699.00. Great timing by the fishing gods.
I can't wait to for it to come in and get it installed .Loy will probably block my number with all the question i will have .LOL


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Pm me with any questions you have. I just installed an HDS8 that Santa brought me. Great unit. I spent many weeks installing and setting it up.
U Tube is great!


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Congratz. I myself still installing my hds 7 gen2 touch got from basspro big sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats. You are going to love using it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats Dwayne!
Similar that you can't hand a complicated computer to someone that has never used one and expect miracles, there is a learning curve with the great marine electronics now. But I think as much as you are on the water you will have it mastered soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ya just joined the ranks of the spoiled. Those HDS units are top of the line. It wont take long to catch on to the very useful stuff. Call anytime!


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

dbullard said:


> I finally could not fight temptation. I had been keeping an eye on the Gen 2's with the Gen 3 hitting the market . I wanted an Hds 8 but couldn't find any stock . Well the stars lined up Wed. Cabelas had the Hds 8 lss -2 hd bundle on sale for 1199.00 so me and my fishing partner pulled the trigger. Three hours later the price jumped up to 1699.00. Great timing by the fishing gods.
> I can't wait to for it to come in and get it installed .Loy will probably block my number with all the question i will have .LOL


 If the price of $1199.00 included the module and LSS 2 transducer you got a great deal for sure!
I have the same unit and I paid considerably more about 1 1/2 years ago.
It's a great unit. I only wish I knew how to get the full benefit from the unit. I have been too busy to go fishing since I bought, but that is about to change. There is a lot to learn.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the club,the fish can' hide anymore .The best advise I can give you ,Is to hired a guide .The knowledge you get in just one trip, Will take you a year or longer on your on.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*You are going to love it.*

Its almost as much fun as catching fish.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys . I have been watching you tube videos for months.Also trying to study when out with SS. Tracking says delivery Thursday, I may be ill Friday !! Can't wait to get it on the boat and see what is under the water i have been fishing for many years.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

It arrived today!! Time to study the manuals and get ready for installation.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

*HDS*

In case you are looking for ways to mount your transducer's. I use products from this gentleman, very helpful. Good luck with the install. http://www.transducershieldandsaver.com/home/tutorials


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

hell I am still trying to figure out my elite 7...and getting lowrance to help out is like ...well you know ..... fishing ...lol


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Got the unit installed today in the ole Hydra Sports. Pretty straight forward. Hardest part was running the tranducer cables away from all the other wiring. 
Will run the software updates tomorrow and hope to get her on the water.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Finally took my hds touch today to water. Man it so awesome seeing thing you never see before. You going to love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ77360 said:


> If the price of $1199.00 included the module and LSS 2 transducer you got a great deal for sure!
> I have the same unit and I paid considerably more about 1 1/2 years ago.
> It's a great unit. I only wish I knew how to get the full benefit from the unit. I have been too busy to go fishing since I bought, but that is about to change. There is a lot to learn.


X2 on the price.h hds 7 touch is sweet. I bit that bullet year and half ago too.ðŸ˜² now I want the hds 9 touch


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

alphaman said:


> X2 on the price.h hds 7 touch is sweet. I bit that bullet year and half ago too.ðŸ˜² now I want the hds 9 touch


I was trying to decide on the 7 or wait on the 9 because I couldnt find the 8 anywhere. I ran across the Cabelas special while working hard at work. 
When I got home placed the order. While checking a few hours later the price jumped up to 1699.00. Timing couldn't have been better. 
I am useally the one that buys something then the price drops.


----------

